# Coming Soon - November



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

The Devastation of Baal
Black Library - The Devastation of Baal (eBook)










> *THE STORY*
> The Blood Angels Chapter of Space Marines is under threat. Having obliterated all human life in the Red Scar region of space, the largest tendril of Hivefleet Leviathan ever seen in the Imperium has converged and is making relentlessly for Baal.
> 
> To face this awesome foe, Commander Dante has called upon the Successor Chapters of the ancient Ninth Legion. The Sons of Sanguinius gather in numbers not seen since the dark days of the Horus Heresy. Thirty thousand Space Marines stand ready to thwart the Great Devourer, save the homeworld of their primarch, and prevent the consumption of billions in the Ultima Segmentum beyond.
> ...


The Last Hunt
Black Library - The Last Hunt (eBook)











> *THE STORY*
> In the grim darkness of the 41st millennium, the Imperium is protected by Space Marines, superhuman warriors who battle tirelessly to protect humanity from aliens and the dark powers of Chaos. The White Scars are an old and noble Chapter, their apparent wildness and savagery hiding a cultured and spiritual nature. When one of their recruiting worlds comes under threat from a splinter fleet of Hive Fleet Leviathan, Joghaten Khan leads the 4th Company to protect the planet from the rampaging tyranids. But all is not as clear as it seems. Though the White Scars find their efforts hampered by mysterious enemies, they also receive an offer of aid from a most unexpected quarter. Without help, their mission looks next to impossible, but are their newfound allies to be trusted?
> 
> Written by Robbie MacNiven


The Geld
Black Library - The Geld (MP3)










> *THE STORY*
> Long ago the Mor Deythan were the most feared of all Raven Guard – elite warriors who could cloud the minds of the unwary, dubbed the ‘Shadowmasters’.
> 
> When Shadow Captain Qeld is summoned to the Ravenspire for an audience with Chapter Master Shrike, little does he anticipate the treacherous mission he's about to undertake. Thrown together with others who share his innate abilities – including Mordren, of the Knights of the Raven Chapter – he must journey into an insane labyrinth inhabited by a traitorous warlord Mazik the Unfixed, and help to break a brutal siege. But what does Mazik know of Qeld and his brothers? And can Qeld and Mordren overcome their differences long enough to survive?
> ...



Overlords of the Iron Dragon
Black Library - Overlords of the Iron Dragon (eBook)










> *THE STORY*
> Far above the highest mountain peaks, a new power has arisen. The duardin have developed new technology and weapons of war, and now they sail the skies in their amazing airships, seeking wealth and plunder. Brokrin Ullissonn, Captain of the Ang Drak, has a reputation for bad luck. Unless his fortune turns, and soon, he will lose his ship and his livelihood. When he and his crew discover the location of a source of aether-gold of unparalleled quality, the temptation is too strong to resist. No matter what dangers present themselves, the duardin desire wealth beyond all. But when Brokrinn realises what the true cost of the aether-gold will be, is it too late for him to save himself, his crew, and his ship?
> 
> Written by C L Werner


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

NO LEs for Nov, kinda glad, haha


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

evanswolves said:


> NO LEs for Nov, kinda glad, haha


Yay, me too. I will have spare money for other things.

And free shipping for August. But since they have very low free shipping threshold I had never problem with that

Like the pile of that LE's


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_Space Marine Battles... Lords of the Space Marines... Space Marine Legends... Space Marine Conquests..._? 

How many _Space Marine XYZ_ series do we need? Why can‘t it just be part of the _SMB_ series? Black Librarys usage and creation of all these sub-series that half the time don‘t go anywhere and half time time are missing books that feel like they should be part of them are annoying me and my clean bookshelf. 

But apart from that, does anyone else think that the cover art of _The Geld_ is super shit? And since when has Shrike been chapter master?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Doelago said:


> But apart from that, does anyone else think that the cover art of _The Geld_ is super shit?


Yeah, really not a fan of it myself either. Not liking any of those cover arts if I'm being honest, but thats just me.



Doelago said:


> And since when has Shrike been chapter master?


Since Corvin Severax was killed by Shadowsun in the Prefectia campaign, which can be found in the Warzone Damocles: Kauyon book. Shrike was able to recover Severax's geneseed (the chapter masters body located in firmly controlled Tau territory, and the remaining shadow captains of the chapter elected him the new chapter master.


----------

